# Jericho and his collar



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

For whatever reason Jericho's collar is one thing that I randomly remove and therefore misplace in the house. Sometimes I'll take it off of him in the living room, sometimes the bedroom, sometimes right when we get in the door. Sometimes I'll hang it on the coat hook, or a door knob, and each time I'm like "well this means I'll for sure remember where it is." Nope.
So a few weeks ago, in the absence of creating a 6S label for its location, I started saying "collar" when I would put it on him. He always wants to sniff it first, so I'd show it to him, repeat "collar" 2 or 3 times, and put it on him.
This morning he was PUMPED to leave the house so I sat on the bed and kept pointing at the collar on the floor and he kept going back...then he moved it with his nose...then he picked it up with his mouth...then he brought it to me! I was so excited. Just kept marking with a "YES" whenever he paid attention to it. 

So proud of him...and it turns out I'm not a complete buffoon when it comes to teaching him things  we'll see if he can repeat it!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice job!  Very helpful trick


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Haha, that is awesome! I bet Jericho will repeat it, he sounds like a smart dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is great and nice use of a teaching moment.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

That's so cool!
Isn't it nice to have a place you can come to and share little & big victories? You can tell a friend or family member and get a "Oh, that's nice", in a polite, but bored tone or come here and get some enthusiasm!! Yipeeeeee! 
I am always in awe of how smart this breed is. 
Hans learned "Drop it" very informally one day. He walked up with his toy. I said "Drop it" to see what he would do. He dropped it immediately because he didn't know what I wanted and was trying to figure it out. I praised him up BIG time. Would you believe every time since that day, he always drops his toy when I ask?
They are so much fun to train.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!!! Good job both of you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jericho is one smart cookie!


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! He did it this morning in less than a minute. We didn't practice or do anything between my post yesterday and this video. I'm so proud of him! 

http://youtu.be/fIcbVkK9gxg


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

video is set to private


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Changed it sorry! Hopefully it works now


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a good boy!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Yay, Jericho!
BTW-I really like his name.


----------

